
New technology enabling scientists to identify origins of illegal timber - kulu2002
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01035-7
======
devindotcom
Fascinating article, but it's not some miracle tech somewhere. Just powerful,
tried-and-true techniques combined with a hell of a lot of grunt work
collecting and characterizing thousands of samples. Most of this stuff is
still expensive, time-consuming lab work, not like a tricorder you point at a
log that spits out a location. Soon, hopefully!

